# D3100 Problem with Timer Mode



## narfzz (Feb 11, 2011)

So I just got my d3100 and realize that my camera doesn't properly switch to timer mode. It sees it as continuous modes instead and shoots like it's in continuous mode. So essentially I have TWO continuous modes on this camera instead of the basic four single, continuous, timer, and quiet shutter release.

I read the manual thinking maybe I'm doing something wrong but realize it's really THAT simple--- switch to timer mode on the release-mode selector then shoot. Have anyone else heard of this problem? I figure I ask here before calling Nikon. Am I just a newb doing it wrong? I've googled with no luck.

I just found out that Nikon just released a firmware update for this cam. I was hoping maybe this will solve the problem but before I do anything I figure I'd ask around first.

(Sorry, I posted in the other thread. I figure I might get more responses if I made a new thread.)


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you set the self-timer delay in the menus?


----------



## narfzz (Feb 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> Did you set the self-timer delay in the menus?



I'm pretty sure I didn't. I left everything as default unless that is the default option. I will have to check the camera when I go home during lunch to see. 

I also want to mention that if I move the release-mode selector back and forth a couple of times, it does switch correctly. This was while I was in guide mode but even then it still reads it as continuous mode most of the time. The icon doesn't show that it's in timer mode either, even though it's selected.


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

Then it needs to be repaired.


----------



## narfzz (Feb 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> Then it needs to be repaired.



I was realllllllly hoping this wasn't the case. Thanks for your help!


----------

